# Out of memory at line: 125



## Hugoo00 (24. November 2009)

Habe seit heute das Problem das ich egal auf welchen Link ich bei buffed klicke immer dieses Popup mit der im Titel beschriebennen Meldung erhalte.

Dies Tritt auf bei WIN XP mit IE7 sowie WIN 7 IE8 aber nur auf der Seite nicht im Forum.

Woran liegt das?
Habe schon einen älteren Beitrag gefunden hier im Forum aber der ist schon von 2007 den wollte ich jetzt nicht noch mal nach oben holen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (24. November 2009)

IE benutzt also doch wer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit IE 8 kann ich es teils verifizieren. Nicht bei jedem Link aber wenn ich wild rum klicke schon. Mit Firefox übrigens wie gewohnt kein Problem.


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2009)

Mh - habs eben mit IE8 Win7 Probiert - kann alles aufrufen. Hab auch den Kompatibelitätsmodus aktiviert - geht auch.
Bist du sicher, dass es bei jedem Link auftritt?


----------



## Danasch (25. November 2009)

moin moin

Habe seit gestern auch genau den selben Fehler wie der TE.

Ich benutze auch WinXP mit IE8.


Das Forum und wowdata.buffed.de / also die Buffed Datenbank funktionieren einwandfrei nur auf der Hauptseite bekomme
ich halt diesen Fehler, egal welchen Link ich anklicke.

Danach schmiert mir der IE ab.


Gruß Dânâ


----------



## Hugoo00 (25. November 2009)

Sitze grade an WIN XP IE7 und muss sagen ja es ist bei sogut wie bei allen Links.

hatte den Cache auch schon geleert um auszuschließen das irgend wie eine alte Datei dafür verantwortlich ist.

EDIT: habe eben noch mal genauer geschaut, auf der seite www.buffed.de ist es nicht überall, dort ist mir aufgefallen des es meistens erst kommt z.B. impressum und dann auf den Zurück Button des Browsers geht.
Wo es so gut wie bei allen Links ist, bei www.buffed.de/wow , /rom o. /war ... außer aion


----------



## Gquan (25. November 2009)

Jo habe auch dieses nette problem^^

Out of memory in line:125
Out of memory in line:115

Ich mein Arbeitsrechner is nicht der schnellste aber macht seinen Job^^ 

Configuration fals das hilft:

IE8 Vista Business 64 BiT
------------------
System Information
------------------
    Time of this report: 11/25/2009, 13:46:13
          Machine name: *gubblgubbl*
     Operating System: Windows Vista™ Business (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339)
                 Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
           System Model: System Product Name
      BIOS: BIOS Date: 08/21/09 19:58:46 Ver: 08.00.15
                 Processor: Intel® Core(tm) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
                    Memory: 4086MB RAM
                   Page File: 2628MB used, 5761MB available
              Windows Dir: C:\Windows
          DirectX Version: DirectX 11
 DX Setup Parameters: Not found
          DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 64bit Unicode


----------



## beatdogone (25. November 2009)

hab das gleich problem bei jedem link eine fehlermeldung

win 7 und IE 8


----------



## Murk (25. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - habs eben mit IE8 Win7 Probiert - kann alles aufrufen. Hab auch den Kompatibelitätsmodus aktiviert - geht auch.
> Bist du sicher, dass es bei jedem Link auftritt?



Jep, bei jeden Link auf der Seite.
Windows 7 64-bit mit IE8 32 Bit. Problem war vor ein paar Tagen nicht.


----------



## Shantalya (25. November 2009)

Mit dem IE habe ich das selbe Problem.

http://www.buffed.de/wow/page/73/WoW-News

Wenn ich dann oben aus "Home" klicke (da wo auch -Home  |  mybuffed  |  Games  |  buffedShop- ist), kommt diese Fehlermeldung.

Mit dem FF keine Probleme.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (26. November 2009)

Dieses Problem habe ich leider auch :-(


----------



## Bobtronic2 (26. November 2009)

Dieses Problem habe ich leider auch :-(


----------



## silbinator (26. November 2009)

habe auch das problem , hatt vielleicht schon irgent wer ne lösung dafür gefunden 

mein betriebssystem ist windows xp


----------



## BlackMariner (26. November 2009)

Dito, gleiche Problem seit gestern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-> Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit + IE 8
-> Win Vista 64Bit + IE 8


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. November 2009)

Bei mir (Windows 2008 SP2 64 Bit + IE8 (8.0.6001.18828)) nicht reproduzierbar.

Weder mit der 32- noch mit der 64-Bit Version vom IE


----------



## beatdogone (26. November 2009)

Bekomme nun eine Meldung das ein Skript die Browser Geschwindigkeit beeinträchtigt also würde sagen ihrgend was läuft nicht rund.


----------



## king_mit_dem_ding (26. November 2009)

Ich habe das Problem "Out of memory at line: 125" seitdem ich den Browser Safari installiert habe. 
Der Fehler tritt bei Safari und dem IE8 auf. Leider bleibt der Fehler bestehen egal welchen der Browser ich nutze oder deinstaliere.
Hat schon jemand eine lösung für das Problem? Habe schon alle temp daten gelöscht und den virtuellen Speicher auf 6GB gestellt.

Mein System:

OS: WIN 7 RC 64bit
CPU: Intel Core i7  920  4x 2,67ghz
Mainbord: MSI X58 PRO-E
RAM: 6gb DDR3
Graka: nVidia GTX 285  1gb

Wenn jemand ne Lösung gefunden hat bitte posten.


----------



## beatdogone (26. November 2009)

Hier noch ein nachtrag zu der Meldung die ich bekomme.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. November 2009)

@beat

das könnte mit flash zusammenhängen, ist flash auf dem aktuellsten stand?


----------



## Picol (27. November 2009)

@kaepteniglo

Ich hab ihn gleich mal aktualisiert, die Fehlermeldung kommt immer noch...

*auf Lösung hoff*


----------



## Röhrrich (27. November 2009)

jap haben ebenso das selbe problem egal wo ich bei euch auf nen link klicke kommt immer out of memory at line 125. Flashplayer is aktuell u das problem tritt nur hier auf alle anderen seiten funzen.


----------



## Pilsinger (27. November 2009)

Hi, ich hab Java und Flashplayer neu installiert und siehe da der Fehler ist weg. Habe 10 Links durchgklickt ohne Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Crowley (27. November 2009)

Das Problem sollte jetzt nicht mehr auftreten.


----------



## Hugoo00 (27. November 2009)

Jop, so wie es aussieht ist das Problem gelöst worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murk (28. November 2009)

Crowley schrieb:


> Das Problem sollte jetzt nicht mehr auftreten.



Jep, ist weg.. Aber.... was war es denn ??? Schließlich ist es euch ja nicht aufgefallen sondern nur uns.


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2009)

Murk schrieb:


> Jep, ist weg.. Aber.... was war es denn ??? Schließlich ist es euch ja nicht aufgefallen sondern nur uns.



"Uns" = Internet Explorer-User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir hatten ein Script wieder aufgenommen, dass den Fehler im IE 7/6 und IE8 im Kompatibelitätsmodus wohl erzeugt hat.


----------

